# HDR Portraits {Critique Me!!!}



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently started trying to take HDR photos and incorporating them with candid and staged portraits.  Just lookin for some critiquing and possible tips.

thanks to everyone that decides to help me out

<a href="SamUltraContrast.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/SamUltraContrast.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="SameRiver.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/SameRiver.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="AllieKarp2.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/AllieKarp2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="AllieKarp.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/AllieKarp.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="JayjMcLean2.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="JayjMcLean4.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>

<a href="JayjMcLean.jpg picture by mynamesbobby9892 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><b>


Please let me know what you think, and if there is anything I can do to better them!


----------



## Jeffro (Sep 1, 2009)

uuuuh PICTURES dont work...  might want to fix that!


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> uuuuh PICTURES dont work... might want to fix that!


 all you have to do is click the bottom of the 2 links
(http://i96....)
i didnt know html didnt work in the thread, but when you click that link the picture will pop up in a new window
sorry for any misconvienience


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 1, 2009)

Embed your top 3, I'm not clicking all that


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

ill just make a new thread


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 1, 2009)

Why not edit this one instead? I can just edit my reply as critique then


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 1, 2009)

html code doesn't work in this type of environment, you need to use tags [ ]   [/]  etc.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

yea i just joined today
i got it all in a new thread though
pictures are workin now


----------



## boogschd (Sep 1, 2009)

```
#1

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/SamUltraContrast.jpg[/IMG]

#2

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/SameRiver.jpg[/IMG]

#3

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/AllieKarp2.jpg[/IMG]

#4

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/AllieKarp.jpg[/IMG]

#5

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean2.jpg[/IMG]

#6

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean4.jpg[/IMG]

#7

[IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l161/mynamesbobby9892/JayjMcLean.jpg[/IMG]
```

fix'd

edit:... oh damn... this forum doesnt have the code tag? :/


----------



## ocular (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the reflections in the 3rd picture, but... The light is all over the place, which is bad..


----------



## manaheim (Sep 1, 2009)

Yikes.  HDRs with people.  Interesting idea.  The one I like the best, however... (2nd to last) could have been done totally without HDR.

I also don't much like the major distortion and such in the images.  Just not my cup of tea for portraiture.  Overall I consider the treatment and distortion and whatnot to be severely distracting from the people in the image... to me that defeats the purpose of a portrait.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 2, 2009)

manaheim-
Im doing it not necesarilly for the portraits sake, but for my own artistic twist on them.  And the 2nd to last one, the wall in which i used for a backdrop was actually quite plain and not very vibrant. the hdr brought that one to life


----------



## manaheim (Sep 2, 2009)

robertandrewphoto said:


> manaheim-
> Im doing it not necesarilly for the portraits sake, but for my own artistic twist on them. And the 2nd to last one, the wall in which i used for a backdrop was actually quite plain and not very vibrant. the hdr brought that one to life


 
Which also could be done via saturation and other basic photoshop-style post-processing methods.


----------



## Wyjid (Sep 4, 2009)

manaheim said:


> robertandrewphoto said:
> 
> 
> > And the 2nd to last one, the wall in which i used for a backdrop was actually quite plain and not very vibrant. the hdr brought that one to life
> ...


 

here! here! quite so.


----------

